# Found Paddle Glenwood Springs Area



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

AT? Lost during high water two years ago.


----------



## Drake (Mar 17, 2009)

*Paddle*

Not sure what an AT is but nothing on the paddle has those markings.


----------



## Patty Simpson (Sep 6, 2012)

*Lost Paddle in Glenwood Area*

Last fall I lost my Werner bent shaft orange blade paddle in ShoShone. It is a 191 small shaft. My name and number were on it but could be worn off my now.


----------



## toonapow (Apr 13, 2012)

All black Werner powerhouse carbon. Bent shaft. 197cm. Lost about 2 weeks ago on Shoshone...fingers crossed


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

Lost a borrwed entry-level paddle on the lower eagle in mid-June - i believe it was a harmony brand. Black straight shaft, white plastic blades. Had the name "Latham timmons" in black marker on the blades but that can wash out over time since its been a while. I guess it wouldn't have made it through Hanging Lake but its sort of "glenwood springs" area.


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a buddy that lost a black straight shaft warner with yellow blades in shoshone last night. Don't know the length but was rented from confluence. I will make sure you get the proper reimbursement for your troubles if it is the one.


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

Never-mind just saw that this was started two weeks ago


----------

